# wireless "disassociating by local choice"

## KShots

I recently did a rather major upgrade on my laptop (KDE-4.2.4->4.3.2, xorg-1.5->1.6, libxcb, and kernel 2.6.27-r8->2.6.30-r5)... and managed to get everything working again except my wireless support. I'm running the iwlagn module with the 228.61.2.24 microcode ebuild for iwl4965.

I'm really not sure what in the above upgrades caused it to stop working... here's my dmesg logs:

```
rich@dregolith ~ $ dmesg | tail -n 30

[  582.944150] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:22:3f:00:6c:23 (capab=0x11 status=0 aid=1)                                                                           

[  582.944158] wlan0: associated                                                

[  592.964549] wlan0: disassociating by local choice (reason=3)                 

[  592.965176] wlan0: deauthenticated (Reason: 1)                               

[  604.651455] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:22:3f:00:6c:23                    

[  604.651954] wlan0: authenticated                                             

[  604.651961] wlan0: associate with AP 00:22:3f:00:6c:23                       

[  604.652841] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:22:3f:00:6c:23 (capab=0x11 status=0 aid=1)                                                                           

[  604.652850] wlan0: associated                                                

[  614.673380] wlan0: disassociating by local choice (reason=3)                 

[  614.674082] wlan0: deauthenticated (Reason: 1)                               

[  626.360881] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:22:3f:00:6c:23                    

[  626.361492] wlan0: authenticated                                             

[  626.361499] wlan0: associate with AP 00:22:3f:00:6c:23                       

[  626.362375] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:22:3f:00:6c:23 (capab=0x11 status=0 aid=1)

[  626.362382] wlan0: associated

[  636.380578] wlan0: disassociating by local choice (reason=3)

[  636.381300] wlan0: deauthenticated (Reason: 1)

[  648.070572] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:22:3f:00:6c:23

[  648.071238] wlan0: authenticated

[  648.071245] wlan0: associate with AP 00:22:3f:00:6c:23

[  648.072237] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:22:3f:00:6c:23 (capab=0x11 status=0 aid=1)

[  648.072244] wlan0: associated

[  658.092025] wlan0: disassociating by local choice (reason=3)

[  658.092756] wlan0: deauthenticated (Reason: 1)

[  669.779535] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:22:3f:00:6c:23

[  669.780168] wlan0: authenticated

[  669.780178] wlan0: associate with AP 00:22:3f:00:6c:23

[  669.781189] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:22:3f:00:6c:23 (capab=0x11 status=0 aid=1)

[  669.781196] wlan0: associated
```

... This continues looping indefinitely. I'm using wpa-supplicant-0.6.9 with the dbus, qt4, readline, and ssl USE flags enabled, and configured as such:

```
rich@dregolith ~ $ cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant                         

update_config=1                                                

network={

        ssid="WARFARESDLNEW"

        psk="myprivatekey"

        proto=RSN           

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK    

        pairwise=CCMP       

        priority=10         

}                           

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

}

```

... along with my /etc/conf.d/net:

```
rich@dregolith ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/net

dns_domain_lo="warfaresdl.com"

config_eth0=( "10.1.1.1 broadcast 10.1.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

dhcpcd_wlan0="-O domain_name"
```

kernel config:

```

[*] Networking support --->

    [*] Wireless --->

        {M} Improved wireless configuration API

        -*- Wireless extensions

        [*] Wireless extensions sysfs files

        {M} Common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers

        <M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

            -*- Enable LED triggers

    {M} RF switch subsystem support --->

        <M> Input layer to RF switch connector

[*] Device Drivers

    [*] Network device support --->

        [*] Enable older network device API compatibility

        Wireless LAN --->

            [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

                <M> Intel Wireless Wifi

                    [*] Enable LED support in iwlagn and iwl3945 drivers

                    [*] Enable RF kill support in iwlagn and iwl3945 drivers

                    [*] Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwlagn driver

                    [*] Enable full debugging output in iwlagn and iwl3945 driver

                    <M> Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN (iwlagn)

                        [*] Intel Wireless WiFi 4965 AGN
```

... and the status of the 'rf_kill' switch:

```
rich@dregolith /sys $ cat /sys/devices/pci0000\:00/0000\:00\:1c.1/0000\:04\:00.0/rfkill/rfkill0/state

1
```

changing the state to '0' does not stick... and even so, it does scan properly, and it associates, so it is clearly using the RF

EDIT: Also of note, a revdep-rebuild of the system comes up clean

----------

## KShots

Come on... surely I'm not the only one running around with an iwl4965. That tells me that (a) I am doing something stupid and not seeing what everyone else sees on resolving this... or (b) I've done something rather arcane that nobody else does... but I have no idea what that may be

----------

## KShots

<bump>

Still not working, though I find that I can connect to unsecured wireless APs with no issues

----------

## sera

Try without pairwise and without proto.

If that does not work try if you can connect manually using wpa_cli to see whether the problem is the client configuration or the startscript.

----------

## bonzai.it

I have similar issue, and it was dhcdbd service lack. Try look at this topic:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-798714.html

----------

## Ant P.

Does it work with WEP? This sounds a lot like a problem I had but never got around to fixing...

----------

